# Timing out, no steam logon and connection closing



## gamerboy (Oct 24, 2007)

those are the problems im getting on games such as garry's mod, counter strike, Team fortress 2 and basiclly any game to do with the inernet. ive tried everything ive gotten a wired connection since i thought it was my wireless connection i made sure firewall accepted steam and internet gaming. Nothing seems to work, so i came and posted a thread to see if anyone knew how to resolve my problems and get me back on gaming ive had this since i got my computer i have never been online a game for more than 10 minutes.
Connection Closing
Timed out
No Steam Logon

Error such as these appear in the console
Failed to load sound/doorlock At Disk respiority
so i think i should should also get a new hard drive

Also please help me i really want to be able to play without these problems


----------



## Evan_stiffy (Jan 23, 2008)

i've been having the same problem, it irretates me and i really want to fix it. i cannot play css without being booted off in less then 10 mins.


----------



## Canadian ! (Feb 5, 2008)

i have exactly the same problem but what kinda weird lets says I play regular cs it boot after 10 -20 mins and it say in console couldn't read the file blabla I looked for this file to delete him but i didnt find it but anyway and now let say i play zombie mod i can play for 1hour or 2 hour.... also i looked for the folder clientregistry.blob I deleted him but well it didnt had much effect i did msconfig put off all my firewalls and still it doesnt change nothing ... (my router isnt a linksys so it isnt a problem with it and i dont have a wireless connection ) well somebody help >?


P.s SOrry for my bad english but not american


----------

